# Tested out my reversed 50mm 1.8 prime.



## rainking (Nov 15, 2010)

I reverse mounted my 50mm 1.8 prime. Below are the results. What do you guys think? C&C? Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## rainking (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## rainking (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## rainking (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## ChrisA (Nov 16, 2010)

The moth lacks a proper focus point for me. 

You've got what appears to be a really fine focal plane with the reverse setup.  Assume due to the high mag and not down to any F stop.  Really shows in the first note shot.

Like the water drops , esp #2 and probably because either the shot is soft or some PP. Gives it a real dreamy look.


----------



## rainking (Nov 16, 2010)

ChrisA said:


> The moth lacks a proper focus point for me.
> 
> You've got what appears to be a really fine focal plane with the reverse setup.  Assume due to the high mag and not down to any F stop.  Really shows in the first note shot.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Yea, it's very hard to focus. You do it by moving the camera back and forth. Just a hair and your focusing on something else. I can change the f/stop because that lens has an aperture ring so I can decrease the dof buy closing it down to say f/8. The first note was shot at 1.8 giving it a really shallow dof.


----------

